# Plumbing PVC as a Raceway for Electrical



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

Just how many violations do you see here in this partial photo of a main electrical panel?


----------



## HForester (Nov 24, 2018)

Product is not listed for that use.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

HForester said:


> Product is not listed for that use.



OK but the owner asks for a code section.


----------



## HForester (Nov 24, 2018)

Making me work for a win!


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2018)

jar546 said:


> OK but the owner asks for a code section.


Write more corrections.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2018)

Listed and labeled for the use. Give him the code book and tell him to find it. section 303.3.(ii) D.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll take the low hanging fruit........missing the bushing.............OK dissimilar materials.....for the glue......


----------



## north star (Nov 25, 2018)

*~ ~ ~ ~ ~*

PVC raceway; albeit the wrong type of pvc,
appears to not be secured within 3 ft. of the
panel.......Also, the conductors must be
protected from abrasion \ damage [  i.e. -
the pvc fitting inside the panel appears to
have sharp edges  ].

*~ ~ ~ ~ ~*


----------

